# Turtlewax big orange



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just brought some turtlewax big orange car shampoo, just wanted to know what are thoughts about this product, i brought the container, and the liquid seems to me like water, using simoniz at the moment, which has a thick consistency and gives a decent wash.

What intrigued me about the turtlewax big orange was the price and the orange oil content, just would like to know if its a good shampoo to use on regular basis, otherwise i will return them back.

Thanks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, sorry guys to a pain, any views on this, thought i would repost hence the thread will be on top of the page.

Cheers.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I personally don't like the Big Orange wash.

I have a lot of Turtle Wax products amongst my collection of cleaning/detailing gear and I don't usually have any complaints, however the Big Orange is a dissapointment. It needs to be used in large quantities so the 5 litres for a couple of quid is false economy.

Also it doesn't feel very lubricated in use and doesn't clean as effortlessly as other Turtle Wax shampoos. It's the worst TW product I've used.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi, sorry guys to a pain, any views on this, thought i would repost hence the thread will be on top of the page.
> 
> Cheers.


IIRC you use 75ml per wash, it is good enough for light soiling, I will post a vid of it via the foam bottle when next get chance :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi avanti, have not spoke to you for a while, hope you are well, and have had a great bank holiday from me.

I just brought some from b and q, was going cheap, hence i picked it up the shelf fast, i thought to myself, what a bargain.

Avanti, i will using it for weekly washing, sometimes on heavy soiled vehicles, do you think its up for the job.

I use simoniz, and can't knock that product at all.

The bottle says it contains orange oil, that convinced me to buy the product, as i have never used a car wash product that contains a fruit extract but i did find, the consistency of the product is very watery, but for the price, i thought what the heck, buy it.

Just wanted your views, ok i brought the product cheap, but i want the product to work well, if theres bad views on the product i will return it and get my money back, and go and buy meguiars instead.

Kind regards,

Trip tdi.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mean & clean said:


> I personally don't like the Big Orange wash.
> 
> I have a lot of Turtle Wax products amongst my collection of cleaning/detailing gear and I don't usually have any complaints, however the Big Orange is a dissapointment. It needs to be used in large quantities so the 5 litres for a couple of quid is false economy.
> 
> Also it doesn't feel very lubricated in use and doesn't clean as effortlessly as other Turtle Wax shampoos. It's the worst TW product I've used.


Serious, i have not opened the bottle yet, there zip wax i use to use a long time back, many years ago, and that was strong, to strong for my liking.
The paint will go milkie in colour, did not rate it.

Thats what i thought to myself, the product looks very watery, but i don't have a foam lance, just a straight throw it in bucket job, and fill with water and wash the car with.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

IMHO you could do a lot better than big orange on heavily soiled veichles. Using it on my Missus scruffy stable yard Mini is a big task and any other Turtle Wax shampoo doesn't faulter, but the Big Orange makes it feel like you are washing with no shampoo even though it suds up well there is little lubrication and takes effort to shift the dirt.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Serious, i have not opened the bottle yet, there zip wax i use to use a long time back, many years ago, and that was strong, to strong for my liking.
> The paint will go milkie in colour, did not rate it.
> 
> Thats what i thought to myself, the product looks very watery, but i don't have a foam lance, just a straight throw it in bucket job, and fill with water and wash the car with.


I don't like Zip wax to much either, the nano-tech wash & wax, ICE car wash and Platinum performance car wash are VERY good though IMO.

Zip wax is still better than big orange.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi avanti, have not spoke to you for a while, hope you are well, and have had a great bank holiday from me.
> 
> I just brought some from b and q, was going cheap, hence i picked it up the shelf fast, i thought to myself, what a bargain.
> 
> ...


It will be fine for regular washing, don't think it will be running with the likes of heavy tfr's, the contains orange oil usually means it contains limonene, the quantity is very low so will only tackle light degreasing, don't be put off by the price, I thik I paid near £7 a few years back, it won't affect your wax covering either :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mean & clean said:


> I don't like Zip wax to much either, the nano-tech wash & wax, ICE car wash and Platinum performance car wash are VERY good though IMO.


Same here, donlt rate zip wax as well, have not touched that product for years.

Nano tech wash and wax is good, i've tryed that, rate it highly.

But really my views are the one i have brought today big orange, if its bad, i will return it soon.

Just donlt fancy opening the bottle and trying it, otherwise they wonlt return the product.

Really i should of asked on here first before buying, but they only had a few on the shelf.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

nd i,ve just bought a gallon to try ????????


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> It will be fine for regular washing, don't think it will be running with the likes of heavy tfr's, the contains orange oil usually means it contains limonene, the quantity is very low so will only tackle light degreasing, don't be put off by the price, I thik I paid near £7 a few years back, it won't affect your wax covering either :thumb:


Cheers avanti, i know you offer honest advice all the time, i tell you what mate i can't knock you.

I wish you close to me, i would buy you a drink down the pub anyday long.

Top bloke.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cbred said:


> nd i,ve just bought a gallon to try ????????


Mate we are both in the same boat, lol, join the club.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

For what it costs in B&Q it's worth trying out to see what you think of it yourselves.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mean & clean said:


> For what it costs in B&Q it's worth trying out to see what you think of it yourselves.


Thats true, i might as well return it and get the better stuff, i find simoniz shampoo the best for me, foaming and cleaning wise, or i might buy the meguiars nxt shampoo, to give it whirl.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

on second thoughts i am keeping the shampoo, was going cheap, might as well use it, going to waste money on fuel and time returning the product, people were buying them like mad yesterday.

Kind regards,

Trip tdi.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just brought some turtlewax big orange car shampoo, just wanted to know what are thoughts about this product, i brought the container, and the liquid seems to me like water, using simoniz at the moment, which has a thick consistency and gives a decent wash.
> 
> ...


Its ideal for regular washing the orange oil will help degrease and shift light grime of your car whilst not stripping the wax :thumb:



Mean & clean said:


> I personally don't like the Big Orange wash.
> 
> I have a lot of Turtle Wax products amongst my collection of cleaning/detailing gear and I don't usually have any complaints, however the Big Orange is a dissapointment. It needs to be used in large quantities so the 5 litres for a couple of quid is false economy.
> 
> Also it doesn't feel very lubricated in use and doesn't clean as effortlessly as other Turtle Wax shampoos. It's the worst TW product I've used.


Its a shame you dont like Big Orange i know your a big fan of Turtle Wax i use BO quite regular and find its great for regular washes but like you mention i do tend to reach for a more suitable prodcut on heavy soiled cars more when i dont mind it stripping wax as BO Wont touch any wax thats on your car



Avanti said:


> IIRC you use 75ml per wash, it is good enough for light soiling, I will post a vid of it via the foam bottle when next get chance :thumb:


Be good to see it on a vid i find it doesnt 'cling' as most specific foam washes



Mean & clean said:


> IMHO you could do a lot better than big orange on heavily soiled veichles. Using it on my Missus scruffy stable yard Mini is a big task and any other Turtle Wax shampoo doesn't faulter, but the Big Orange makes it feel like you are washing with no shampoo even though it suds up well there is little lubrication and takes effort to shift the dirt.


For £5.00 for 5 litres i think its good to have in ready to use.



Avanti said:


> It will be fine for regular washing, don't think it will be running with the likes of heavy tfr's, the contains orange oil usually means it contains limonene, the quantity is very low so will only tackle light degreasing, don't be put off by the price, I thik I paid near £7 a few years back, it won't affect your wax covering either :thumb:


agree with you :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Cheers avanti, i know you offer honest advice all the time, i tell you what mate i can't knock you.
> 
> *I wish you close to me, i would buy you a drink down the pub anyday long.*
> Top bloke.


me too lol :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've used it, i can't knock for the price and wax safe safe factor, value for money in my eyes, but it did struggle on wheels though, but worked with extra effort.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

seriously guys for the price i would try it, its value for money plus its wax safe... smells nice as well.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it's not a bad product, foams up nice through the lance aswell


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> it's not a bad product, foams up nice through the lance aswell


I've been told that, i t foams up well on a foam lance, its just a shame i donlt have a foam lance, i would love one, but they cost a fortune.

Just out of interest what is the best foam lance to buy for a karcher plus snow foam.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

they are expensive for what they are, yeah.

the majority of the foam lances the traders on here sell are pretty much the same.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> they are expensive for what they are, yeah.
> 
> the majority of the foam lances the traders on here sell are pretty much the same.


i need to invest in one soon, specially in the winter months, would be worth it no doubt.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought a gallon of this about 12 months ago with the idea of using it as a pre wash in a pump sprayer.
To be totally honest i never got round to using it and its stuck at the back of all my gear.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Cheers avanti, i know you offer honest advice all the time, i tell you what mate i can't knock you.
> 
> I wish you close to me, i would buy you a drink down the pub anyday long.
> 
> Top bloke.


As requested


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> As requested


Hi avanti your magic on here, seriously a great member to know and keep in contact, i mean that.

Thanks for posting, i washed the car with big orange, it was quite slick more importantly it does not strip wax unlike other turtlewax products.

Foaming looks excellent, i just wish i had a foam lance.

Just out of interest, whats the best shampoo you have either used.

Thanks for posting and keeping your word,

Kind reagards

Trip tdi.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi avanti your magic on here, seriously a great member to know and keep in contact, i mean that.
> 
> Thanks for posting, i washed the car with big orange, it was quite slick more importantly it does not strip wax unlike other turtlewax products.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the kind words, I have picked up useful tips and techniques from DW. so it's only fair that I share the knowledge and experience, as for best shampoo it is a difficult call, no touch wash & magifoam certainly are at the top of the dwell time list, vfm swarfega vehicle cleaner is up there many products foam well, I want to try some autoglym brushwash via the lance whenever someone can offer me 1-5 litres .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I have picked up useful tips and techniques from DW. so it's only fair that I share the knowledge and experience, as for best shampoo it is a difficult call, no touch wash & magifoam certainly are at the top of the dwell time list, vfm swarfega vehicle cleaner is up there many products foam well, I want to try some autoglym brushwash via the lance whenever someone can offer me 1-5 litres .


No problem avanti, as i said if you you was near me, i will buy you a drink any day long.

I know the one avanti, swarfega vehicle wash, i brought some two years back ago, at b and q they were going dead cheap, so picked up two bottles, really cut the grease and muck off the wheels, i rated that product highly, blue liquid version.

But the price has gone up, but a very good shampoo.

Another good one i have found is the turtlewax nano extreme, effortless on the wheels, but the swarfega has the edge no doubt.

The one i want to try is from halfords, the simoniz sheld wash, heard good results about that from another forum.

The ice is suppose to be a good product as well, i have been told.

You take care, and thanks for posting the video.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Still £5 for 5L in B&Q, that's the price of one dodgy hand wash!

;p

Site suggested I might be interested in a Kent interior Dash brush for £1.68, the site was correct!

;p


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

MuZiZZle said:


> Still £5 for 5L in B&Q, that's the price of one dodgy hand wash!
> 
> ;p
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, what do you mean by a dodgy hand wash for 5.00, no offense.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry mate, what do you mean by a dodgy hand wash for 5.00, no offense.


I mean it's the cost of a single car wash!


----------



## bigmondy (Aug 27, 2011)

Been using this over my werkstat acrylic prime for 6 months now - weekly wash - light soiling.

I have no complaints whatsoever.

Smells nice, and slides nicely - reassured to note that it is wax friendly...... any experts care to confirm that applies to acrylic finishes?

Hope you dont mind me bumping your thread OP.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just logged on, and saw this thread, it's a old one from myself, was very shocked to see my name and this post being dug up to life again...

Course I don't mind you Bumping the thread up 

It certainly is a LSP safe shampoo, people often knock this product for the price and the name I have found...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I cant fault it for the money.... 

ok got fancy shampoos but i keep going back to this stuff it works... its cheap.. it suds up well, and feels slippery......


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Just seen the recent CP4L emails/ofers for thsi at £4.72 for 5L, thought process went:
1- Thats cheap and could do with some more citrus cleaner-
2- is it any good, lets see what reviews of it are like, found this thread, then
3- ok so it's not the greatest and it seems like you need 75ml per bucket, more than many others
4- However, OK you need ~4x the amount of this per bucket to get the same as better cleaners, e.g. CC 1900:1, Gq Gwash, CP Reset etc..
But they are ~5x plus the cost of this BO, so even if you 5x the amount of BO than you do for the better washes, its not actually costing you/me any more.
5- so is it still worth it?
6- must resist the urge to try it as I've already got some 20L plus of the aforementioned shampoos (and ~ 30L of various sno foams) and if I got any more SWMBO would spot the enlarged cache and I might end up supporting a new patio! :-(
7- Unless someone really thinks this BO is worth having given the above particularly given 4&5?

And or course if anyone's still watching this old thread. 
S


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Yup - used TW Big Orange before but found it stripped the LSP
Maybe I was using it to strong but ended up giving it to my son

Was about 3-4 years ago so maybe not a valid opinion now :lol:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Not to mind I've just received Autobrite's Citrus wash, for 20 notes courtesy of Amazon


----------

